

Ask HN: Anyone want a Pixelapse invite? - dyscrete

I just received an invite from Pixelapse and so far I love the service, I have 2 invites if anyone wants one you can post your email here and maybe other HN members can fulfill once I'm out.
======
probitymike
yes! Can you send one to michael.d.mcgee@gmail.com

thanks

